# Mahindra 1635 issue



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2021)

While operating my Mahindra 1635 it will only move while in 1st or 2nd gear in low range. It will not move at all in high range It is not stuck in gear just has no power. Bucket goes up and down no issues and grapple works fine too. .



I did top off the hydralic fluidI am not a mechanic and would appreciate any insight.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Is it a hydrostat or gear drive? Sounds like the main clutch is slipping. Do you have any freeplay in the pedal? You need to have about an inch to an inch and a half freeplay in the pedal before the clutch releases.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2021)

SidecarFlip said:


> Is it a hydrostat or gear drive? Sounds like the main clutch is slipping. Do you have any freeplay in the pedal? You need to have about an inch to an inch and a half freeplay in the pedal before the clutch releases.


It is a gear drive. The pedal seems the same as when it was working


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2021)

[email protected] said:


> It is a gear drive. The pedal seems the same as when it was working
> Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2021)

Thanks for your advice. I adjusted the clutch and it is fine now. Appreciate it.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Very lucky duck. Dry clutches once they start slipping (out of adjustment, no free play), tend to expire quickly. Not a cheap date to repair. Tractor has to be split to get to the clutch. You want 1-1/2" of free play at the pedal before resistance is felt.


----------

